# Other Makes : OR70 72VLT ELECT. ALL ELECTRIC CAR - MILES Electric Vehicle MINI SUV 4



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $3,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday May-11-2008 11:00:00 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

